# استفسار من خريج لحام



## عاشق ومخاوي (22 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا في حاجة من الاخوان المهندسيين وان شاء الله ناخذ الجواب الشافي منكم
انا خريج لحام من معهد الجبيل التقني من السعوديه وشغال فني لحام 
ولكن اريد ان اكمل دراستي في مجال اللحام في تخصص التفتيش اللحام ndt او هندسة اللحام 
ولا اعرف ما الفرق في التخصصين لقلة المعلومات لدي و لعدم معرفة احد لي اعطائي الجواب الشافي 

وماهي الجامعات او المعاهد التي تنصحون ان ادرس فيها مع اسم المعهد او الجامعه في الولايات المتحد او كندا او غيرها من البلدان 

افيدوني فا انا محتاج الى مشورتكم 

دمتم سالمين


----------



## صطوف2 (23 مارس 2012)

ودي اخدمكـ اخوي واتمنى من اخواني بالمنتدى انهم مايقصرون معاك
ويفيدونكـ

تحياتي لكـ


----------



## moneebhamid (25 مارس 2012)

for welding inspection and NDT courses go to Jubail Industrial College they have it both


----------

